# 7.62 Nagant Best brand?



## Tridion1 (Sep 26, 2012)

I was looking into buying a Russian Nagant revolver revolver but is there any company that makes acurrate clean rounds for it?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Check out Fiocchi. I believe Sellier & Bellot makes that load too.


----------

